# Remote control problems



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

For some reason, I have serious problems when I try to use my remote control unit on my electric chair.
It will only work it it is plugged directly into the wall unit - NOT if it is plugged inbetween the extension cord and drill motor. (I use a drill motor to make the chair shake.)
The problem with it's positioning is that I can't be anywhere near the chair when I hit the remote. The range on the thing requires me to be just a couple of feet away from the wall outlet. And even then, sometimes it just doesn't want to shut off.

This never seems to be a problem when other things are plugged into that remote unit. Lights, fog machines, etc can all be remotely activated from a great distance, on the first try, and regardless of where they are in the line leading from outlet to motor.

Any ideas why this might be happening? I tried another remote until and it was even worse! The thing wouldn't turn the drill motor off no matter how close I brought the remote to the wall unit.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Can you try the remote with another device with a motor in it? From your description, it seems to have a problem switching inductive loads (motors) as opposed to resistive loads (lights and such). The motor may be kicking some RF interference back up the line to the remote unit. You may need to cut in a varistor (an AC version of a diode), or use a ferrite to cut out the RF signal.


----------

